

Rfc-ignorant database / DNSBL shutting down - dredmorbius
http://www.rfc-ignorant.org/endofanera.php

======
dredmorbius
By way of context: the RFC-Ignorant database (and DNS-queryable zonefiles)
were helpful especially in identifying network space (domains, IP blocks) for
which primary contacts, particularly abuse and postmaster, couldn't be
reached.

For many of us, such failure to close the loop in policing your own IP space
was a very strong argument in favor of blocking traffic from same.

